# What do you think of my new ad??



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I am 52 years old, and have lived an excruciatingly boring life. Never even close to a one night stand or any remotely interesting story.
I feel so young at heart. My wife and I are basically separated, but live together for the kids and for the simple fact we can't afford two households. I literally don't have a friend in the world. I can go weeks without any adult company whatsoever. As Elvis said...."I feel so lonely I could die."
I have tried out with several bands in the last few years and nothing ever clicked. I wanna rock!
I wanna meet some girls! I wanna party!!!

Anyways, I am drunk and bored and posted this ad on Craigslist.....whaddya think???

Frustrated old drunken bass player...looking to kick ass!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like your ad. It got my attention. Your honest and forthright.

Your other half is okay with this?

I am exactly your age and care not to have friends in my life. Sure I have acquaintances and my one best friend that has been there for me for 35 years and would do absolutely anything for me. Other then that I am a hermit. I prefer my own company. 

There's a group called Band.ca. Try it you might like it. You can hook up with a lot of musicians of different genres and who knows what could happen. You could meet the woman of your dreams. 

What about the internet dating scene? My oldest son has met the love of his life on one. 

Best of luck!

You have friends here yannow, like me!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Your other half is okay with this?


Thanks Lola!! Much appreciated.....

My wife has turned onto a selfish evil person. she works 5 days a month. She is a hoarder, so our house in a disaster. I do all the cooking and work full time.
I can't date living with my "better" half.

My vacations, for the last 15-20yrs have been camping where I do all the set-up and cooking and cleaning.
Imagine my surprise when my "better" half informed me she is going to Cuba for a week in October.
I am really hoping to find a band where I can meet some true friends and make some great music.
My last gig was three years ago, I had more than a few beers, and I actually had two people ask if I give bass lessons after the show. ....
Sure I said....drink beer, unwind, and play the hell out of it!!

It amazing how many guys out there freak out if you have a beer or two before a gig. I mean, really.....I don't think I am exaggerating when I say 99.9999999% of all classic rock was not performed by sober musicians.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

BTW...my wife is the queen of passive aggressive. If you have ever dealt with this, you will know how impossible it is. She is always right, and "doing her best to become a better person"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Straight forward ad--so hopefully it helps
(& I could name all the bass players--except the fish at the end--is his name Jim?)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have met so many different types of people in my life! 99% of them are assholes! They're people who use, abuse and could care less about me! I am away too old for this shit! I march to the beat of my own drummer!

This is your life! You only get one shot at it! None of my business but you need to think about yourself in this situation. How old are your kids?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's really too bad that your in Quebec cuz you could come and play with us!

The guys in the band will have a beer or two especially during the dog days of summer. I don't drink. We are 420 friendly as well! Everything done in moderation.

I am in a suburb just east of Toronto.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Tips to get a date:*

Don't use pick up lines. _(check)_
Be genuine and show your personality. _(check)_
Don't be shy. _(check)_
Always appear confident and relaxed. _(check)_
Be yourself. _(check)_

I'd say your ad checks most of the boxes to get a date. Good luck.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Too bad you weren't here. I'd play guitar for you


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the positive comments. Its actually sucks how Montreal is a big city, yet has a tiny music scene. 

BTW...the last Bass is named Jack after Jack Bruce.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

capnjim said:


> Thanks guys for the positive comments. Its actually sucks how Montreal is a big city, yet has a tiny music scene.
> 
> BTW...the last Bass is named Jack after Jack Bruce.


So three Jacks then in the line up.
(Unless I am forgetting one of them.)


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

capnjim said:


> So I am 52 years old, and have lived an excruciatingly boring life. Never even close to a one night stand or any remotely interesting story.
> I feel so young at heart. My wife and I are basically separated, but live together for the kids and for the simple fact we can't afford two households. I literally don't have a friend in the world. I can go weeks without any adult company whatsoever. As Elvis said...."I feel so lonely I could die."
> I have tried out with several bands in the last few years and nothing ever clicked. I wanna rock!
> I wanna meet some girls! I wanna party!!!
> ...


I think you may get some interesting replies  I find that bass players are often the life of the party...certainly the case in the 3 bands that I'm currently involved with.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I think there is a blues song in there somewhere!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

far be it for me to give relationship advice....but it sounds to me like a change is needed in the home situation. I'm not sure that environment is doing any favors for your kids, or yourself, or even your wife...based on what you describe, it sounds like you may be her enabler.

youre amongst friends here, so not judgement, but as for the ad, I would personally take out the drunk references....or any other negative connotations ie frustration etc. strangers aren't usually drawn to people that seem to have a lot of baggage.

I wish you well, and I, and I'm sure many others, understand the challenges you are going through.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Your ad is awesome! I wish I could come across a local ad like that.

Is that your daughter in your daughter in your avatar? She's really cute! Coming home to my smiling daughter is always a treat.

Also, I can't name bass players #1 & #5.

(I suspect #1 is Jack Bruce )


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't reply to your add because I don't know the name of the last guy on the suit... Now I'm intrigued


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you need to cut the cord and get on with life.. In my experience bands and bar sluts never resulted in lasting friendships but good times were had lol.

Montreal has a great music scene, lots of hot women of all ages, and great fishing! 

Wish you the best in your search for a band, a babe and more bass. I came out to your place once to try a guitar, iirc you had a bike, maybe get some riding buddies must be some local bike clubs. Might even meet a female riding buddy! Next time im in the area I'll buy the beer and you just take me out to a good bass fishin spot. Im in n. ont right now and ill im catching is rock bass!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

I bet your ad will attract some great jam buddy booze/drug enablers, but gigs may not happen. If it does it may not sound all that great. I would even say the guys you will get will be washed up alcoholic types... Unreliable, unstable, unpopular etc...

If you want to gig, and get into a good band, I say drop the booze references from the ad. Serious/dedicated players have had their fill of drunken band-mates and their antics. Find some quality stable players, and ease them into your boozing quietly. Don't make it the main push of your ad.

Or maybe that's what you want...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I bet your ad will attract some great jam buddy booze/drug enablers, but gigs may not happen. If it does it may not sound all that great. I would even say the guys you will get will be washed up alcoholic types... Unreliable, unstable, unpopular etc...
> 
> If you want to gig, and get into a good band, I say drop the booze references from the ad. Serious/dedicated players have had their fill of drunken band-mates and their antics. Find some quality stable players, and ease them into your boozing quietly. Don't make it the main push of your ad.
> 
> Or maybe that's what you want...


I agree. Unless you're just looking for some drinking buddies who want to jam. 

As an example, my bass player of many years is a binge alcoholic. When he's sober he's an amazing musician. When he has a couple of beers he's still darn good. Trouble is he can't stop once he starts and soon it's shots of Jack and many beers and all of a sudden he becomes the greatest entertainer ever born - in his own mind. To everyone else in the bar he's an obnoxious ass with a microphone. It's embarrassing and we've lost some good gigs because of it - no bar owner wants his biggest customer on the stage.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry man, I just read your ad and as a serious musician who likes to rock hard and have a few with friends, I would never even consider answering that ad. I love to have fun with the best of the hard partying types, but not with my craft involved. Maybe you should try a more positive approach to your message in general. People like positive. And there are a lot of really good players out there that won't give your ad a second glance. Sorry for most likely coming across as an obtuse asshole, but get your head out of your ass and get on with it. Enough of the adolescent angst and BS. Everyone's had their fair share of shit tossed at them in life. Myself included and probably more of it than you'd believe.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How are you making out?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Not very good. I did it as a joke, and I actually met a great band. Had a great jam, we got along really well. 
Just today, I get an e-mail. Their old bass player is coming back.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Awwww that sucks!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

capnjim said:


> Not very good. I did it as a joke, and I actually met a great band. Had a great jam, we got along really well.
> Just today, I get an e-mail. Their old bass player is coming back.


where is a "sad like" when you really need it.
Sorry to hear. Hey, was there ever a band with TWO bass players?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Hey, was there ever a band with TWO bass players?


I don't know but it could be done!


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

Too bad you are not in Barrie . I need a bass player like you .


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

bigboki said:


> Hey, was there ever a band with TWO bass players?


three?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

capnjim said:


> Not very good. I did it as a joke, and I actually met a great band. Had a great jam, we got along really well.
> Just today, I get an e-mail. Their old bass player is coming back.


He's old?....he could die at any moment. Hang in there, the big gig is just around the corner.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bigboki said:


> where is a "sad like" when you really need it.
> Sorry to hear. Hey, was there ever a band with TWO bass players?


IIRC Spinal Tap did "Big Bottom" on several (three?) basses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

I was going to post 'big bottom', but went the jazz route instead (tnx greco).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I met you a couple of times 4-6 years ago when I bought stuff from you (some basses). You seemed a happy camper ! I guess Music is your only escape.

I went thru a toxic relationship similar to what you describe yours to be, my best advice is to get the hell out of there !!! Your health, mental and physical is the most important thing. You need to make some changes... Staying put will only amplify your distress. You need to GET OUT of there....

I find that your add also portrays this.... To much concentration on being drunk.

If ever you want to talk. PM me.


----------

